# Thining of moing to Kefalonia may 2016



## emmahans (Jul 13, 2015)

We have visited the island 9 times and are seriously considering renting an apartment in may 2016 to see if we can live there permanent. And then buy! 
we have two girls age 9 and 6 and they are currently learning Greek to help them with the transition. Does anyone have any experience in moving from the uk and putting their children into school in kefalonia?
We are hoping to put our children into a school at Keremies ,Does anyone who if this is a school from age 6 to 16 or would I need to get my little one into a primary? not junior? I plan to do a reccci over the winter months and enrol them for next year (sept)2016. we have thought it through long and hard and think this is the the best way to plan for next year. Any help appreciated!!!! xxx


----------

